
Got Windows Phone 7? Microsoft's Tracking You Too - lotusleaf1987
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/got_windows_phone_7_microsofts_tracking_you_too.php
======
jabits
Not according to this (at least not the same way),
[http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/04/windows-
phone-...](http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/04/windows-phone-7-no-
on-device-location-tracking-online-another-matter.ars):

"In contrast with iOS and Android, Microsoft says that its Windows Phone OS
doesn't create any persistent on-phone record of where you've been. That's not
to say that the company doesn't collect the information at all—but the large
location caches found on handsets with competing operating systems aren't
found on Microsoft-powered phones."

